# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل بر طرف کردن android windows sdk برای راد استودیو 10.1

## mehrdadnosrati2

با سلام 
لطفا در این مورد هم پاسخی بدهید که فایلها را ازکجا جایگزین کنیم و چون  برنامه ناقص نصب میشود  و طبق فرمایشات قبلی به tools , option  رفتم و مشکلات حل نشد فایلهای مورد نیاز این ورژن از کجا دانلود شود

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام خدمت شما.
نحوه اتصال به sdk رو بارها در همین تالار توضیح دادیم ولی از سایت های داخلی sdk اندروید رو دانلود کنید.(سعی کنید حجم مناسب و اندروید های جدید تر رو دانلود کنید.)
زمانی که دانلود کردید نحوه اتصال sdk در دلفی رو در همین تالار گفته شده کمی جستجو فرمایید.

----------


## mehrdadnosrati2

سلام و درود و تشکر مجدد و آرزوی سلامتی همه عزیزان بالاخص شما و همکارانتان

----------

